# Algae id....and help getting rid please.....



## B7fec (24 Jan 2011)

Hi All,

I wonder if anyone can tell me what Algae types are in the following photo's, I have never had an Algae problem before, but have noticed small changes to 3 plants in the tank.
Firstly some Staurogyne sp




Secondly, Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis and Eleocharis Parvula



Lastly Cyperus Helferi




This tank has been running Algae free for around 7 maybe longer months and only now this is happening.......I haven't changed dosing etc..... 8ml easy carbo, 6 ml TPN + per day, 50% Water change per week with ada green gain and phyton git added once per week after W/C. High CO2 through boyu diffuser with good flow throughout tank, filter eheim pro 3 thermo on highest output. Lights (OT2 Luminaire) 7 hours a day 2 x 39watt with 2 hour midday burst of 4 x 39 watt bulbs for 2 hours. 
Thanks Ben


----------



## nry (24 Jan 2011)

BBA.  Usually suggests the CO2 levels are not high enough and/or stable enough.


----------



## B7fec (24 Jan 2011)

Ok....just thinking about it, maybe the CO2 being unstable maybe right....I recently changed from ADA lily pipe......(Then Smashed it by accident) to a spray bar......then last week back to a cal aqua lily pipe, so maybe the difference in these outlets may have caused it??


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jan 2011)

Hi Ben

I can't see the pics on this computer but also consider plant growth and its affect on the dynamics in your tank.

As the plants grow their nutrient requirements may increase.  They also block flow/CO2, as they fill the water column by growing.

I would start by losing your midday burst - there's probably no need.  Then address CO2 issues and think about dosing more TPN+.

In the short-term you can spot dose BBA. 

 Turn off filter and syringe a few ml of liquid carbon over each bit of BBA.  

Leave for a few minutes, then perform a large water change.  

Ideally drain enough water to expose the BBA to the air - then re-apply the liquid carbon to the BBA using a small paintbrush. 

Fill tank with water and the BBA should disappear within a couple of days.

Good luck! :


----------



## Nelson (24 Jan 2011)

looks like BGA to me.not 100% sure though.


----------



## B7fec (24 Jan 2011)

Hey Neil..... how's it going? BGA......I wonder.....


----------



## Garuf (24 Jan 2011)

It looks a bit like BGA to me too, get some out and smell it, if it smells earthy it's bga, if it doesn't and is course to the touch it's most likely bba.


----------



## B7fec (24 Jan 2011)

Cheers Gareth, I have notice the tank smelling a quite strong the last 3 days....even after a 50% W/C on Saturday morning, by the night time I could smell the tank.......


----------



## B7fec (24 Jan 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hi Ben
> 
> I can't see the pics on this computer but also consider plant growth and its affect on the dynamics in your tank.
> 
> ...



Cheers George.....have PM'd you.


----------



## Nelson (24 Jan 2011)

does it rub off very easily ?.


----------



## B7fec (24 Jan 2011)

No it doesn't rub off easily and is slightly course to touch.....


----------



## B7fec (25 Jan 2011)

Thanks to George and Mark for all their info and help today! A great pair of guys! Tonight will see the tomorrow will see the start of my battle against the Algae! Thanks again both!


----------



## B7fec (29 Jan 2011)

Hi all, I'm algae free!!! A 3 day blackout, followed by a 80% W/C cleaned all the filter, lily pipes, tank etc......and so far so good! All the plants look remarkably healthy, and the anaubias which had slowed right down in terms of growth has loads of new leaves flying out, so am really pleased! thanks to George and Mark for the help!


----------

